# Kar-bike



## hoek (Apr 11, 2015)

1947 Belt drive made in WI all original except pedals. Any idea of value? My dad found it at a garage sale and is interested in selling it. Any advice on how rare and what kind of price to expect would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 16, 2015)

Here is a single bar version on Ebay for 300 dollars. Yours with the 2 bars should bring 400 to 600 dollars.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Res...596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c2be3204


----------



## heidiweller (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey do you still have your Kar bike?


----------



## heidiweller (Jan 14, 2017)

Do you still have the Weller Kar Bike? I am interested in purchasing it. I am also looking for parts as well.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 6, 2017)

heidiweller said:


> Do you still have the Weller Kar Bike? I am interested in purchasing it. I am also looking for parts as well.




One of these Kar-bikes is coming up in an auction on Saturday February 18, 2017 in Owen Sound, Ontario, Canada.
https://www.proxibid.com/aspr/CLIPP...asp?lid=34401057&scrollLocationOnCatalog=2157


----------



## heidiweller (Mar 14, 2017)

I seen the post! I found one in PA and trying to get it shipping back to WI. Ups and FedEx is crazy on shipping!


----------

